# Roomette perks for rides lasting only 1.5 hours?



## Gordonq23456 (Jul 19, 2022)

Hi all, I'm considering getting a roomette from Harpers Ferry to DC. The trip is 1.5 hours. Will I get a meal included? Will I get lounge access at the end of my trip in DC? Will I be able to use 24 hours of luggage storage in DC for $10 fee?


----------



## MARC Rider (Jul 19, 2022)

On the eastbound Capitol Limited, they usually only serve breakfast. I also expect that they close the food service car somewhere between Harpers Ferry and Rockville.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 19, 2022)

Gordonq23456 said:


> Hi all, I'm considering getting a roomette from Harpers Ferry to DC. The trip is 1.5 hours. Will I get a meal included? Will I get lounge access at the end of my trip in DC? Will I be able to use 24 hours of luggage storage in DC for $10 fee?


You will get Metro Lounge access @ Union Station as a "Same Day" Sleeper Passenger, and like all Passengers, you can pay to store your Luggage @ the Regular Luggage Check/Storage Room.( the Storage Closet in the Metro Lounge is Free but not for 24 Hours as the Lounge is Closed @ night)

As Joe said, no Lunch in the Diner, and the Cafe usually closes before Rockville, so eating in Union Station or in the City upon arrival is your best bet!


----------



## dlagrua (Jul 23, 2022)

Unless you have special needs I don't believe that opting for a roomette for a 1.5 hr trip makes sense. A roomette seat vs a coach seat is only a few inches more in width and most likely four times the price. If you purchase a coach seat if it is available you can bid up to purchase a roomette


----------



## Michigan Mom (Jul 23, 2022)

All I can say is... whether people book the room for an hour or 3 days, I hope the pillowcases are changed out for the next passenger. Otherwise I really have to start packing pillowcases.


----------

